# Hello VIC Forum !



## AlanJay (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello mates,
my name is Alan Jay Reed and I am a German based composer, producer, guitar player and music teacher.
During the last years I have written and produced music for many major music labels. After the little collapsing of the industry I started to write for a bunch of well known production music companies what I still do to date.
In my studio I use Win7, 64 Bit, 16G Ram, Cubase 5.5 and all kinds of libraries and virtual instruments such as NI, Spectrasonics, East West, VI, HeavyoCity, Guitar Rig, Line6, Fender, Ibanez, Yamaha, Hughes&Kettner, Laney, Shure, Audiotechnica, Tascam and RME.
I`ll be happy to communicate with other music nerds 
Alan Jay


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome Alan!

I think you'll find plenty of "nerds" at V.I. Control, I know I'm one 8) 

This is a very special place with lots of (very) talented people, I think you'll like it here...


----------



## AlanJay (Jun 5, 2012)

Cool,
thank you Thomas....
I am pleased to be able to contribute something to the general insanity....


----------



## AlanJay (Jun 5, 2012)

og du er fra Sverige 
Jeg bodde nær grensen til Sverige....
Halden i Norge; Svinesund......yeah....
gal viking


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 5, 2012)




----------

